# 11 Acres w/House, Northern Arkansas



## Phantom (Aug 3, 2008)

Long time Lurker, first time poster.

11 Acres located in Fulton County, Arkansas. About half the land is open with scattered trees (pasture in front of house), rest is forested (rocky) hill behind the house. For the region, the pasture is very rock/boulder free. Two sides are fenced. There is slope to the land, as it is on the side of the hill. Someone long ago but low berms on it, and the soil is still pretty good.

House is 2,000 square feet, on a thick concrete slab. 4 bedroom, 2 bath, laundry, pantry, living room, big kitchen. A small downstairs room could be used as a nursery or office.

My brother and I bought this place to retire to, had to delay retirement so we decided to list it. I spent about 6 months there fixing the place up after purchase. (2011-2012) 

New roof, replaced the back wall, all new appliances, windows, doors, lighting, floors, kitchen, bathrooms, driveway, and roof.

Has its own well, and we put in a small pond also. Pond is fed by the low berms. House and land face the East. No remaining outbuildings, other than an attached garage. There are several level areas, and there was at least one building in the past. 

http://www.trulia.com/property/3014715552-6282-Highway-395-N-Salem-AR-72576

Area schools are good, and there is a small Amish community within a mile.


----------



## Morrison (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm looking to find my slice of heaven some day in Northern Illinois, but may I say that it looks like a wonderful place. Good luck with the sale, no doubt it will sell quickly.


----------

